# wall and ceiling speaker mounts



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

i am looking to hang some book shelve speakers from the wall and ceiling
any suggestions.
i have been looking at omnimount and cotytech 
is anyone using any of these products or have any recomendations


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Omnimount has been around for decades – can’t go wrong there.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

geo22 said:


> i am looking to hang some book shelve speakers from the wall and ceiling
> any suggestions.
> i have been looking at omnimount and cotytech
> is anyone using any of these products or have any recomendations


i can not believe 118 people have read this and only one has replied


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol. Sorry. I thought it would have filled up faster. 
I used these the other day for my mother in law. From videosecu. Pleasantly surprised. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000X...aker+mount&dpPl=1&dpID=41CfBRdEQ5L&ref=plSrch
These are my own. Vogels vlb200(available still?)

And Wayne is right about Omnimount.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Omnimount


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

willis7469 said:


> Lol. Sorry. I thought it would have filled up faster.
> I used these the other day for my mother in law. From videosecu. Pleasantly surprised.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000X...aker+mount&dpPl=1&dpID=41CfBRdEQ5L&ref=plSrch
> These are my own. Vogels vlb200(available still?)
> ...


hi i have a set of energy exl 15 bookshelf speakers they look very similiar to the picture willis posted
i thought my speakers were to heavy for those. being that they have a 1/4 inch rod
my speakers have a 3/8 thread in the back.
omnimount is coming out with a 3/8 rod in november the 15.0 model if i am correct.
this is why i have been waiting.
does anyone have an opion on this
i found 1 place selling in canada electronics for less.is there any were else to buy directly in canada


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I purchased picture mounts for my speakers when I had the Klipsch HIPs (40lbs).

http://www.lowes.com/pd_56378-37672-122373___?productId=3058195&pl=1&Ntt=picture+hangers


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

If your set on the Omnimount, I'd wait just a little longer. The literature I found shows the exl 15 is only 18lbs. The Omnimount should hold it easily, and if energy built a threaded insert into it, they surely considered someone using it. Go for it.


----------

